# Problem mounting Samba share



## balanga (Feb 10, 2018)

I'm having problems mounting a Samba share on a GoFlex Home unit, which is a Linux based NAS, which I have ssh access to.

I can access the shares from Windows without any problem, but FreeBSD has authentication problems. 

Any ideas on how to find the problem? Does SAMBA have logging which could provide a clue?


----------



## aragats (Feb 11, 2018)

Just checked with Synology NAS (Linux based). By default samba's logging level was too low to report authentication issues.
I followed these "Setting the Samba Log Level" instructions. Then I could followed `tail -f /var/log/samba/log.smbd` output.


----------



## balanga (Feb 11, 2018)

I've found that I can mount the share from FreeBSD manually after a password prompt. The problem occurs when I use either /etc/nsmbrc or ~/.nsmbrc

I followed instructions here which seem straightforward enough, so maybe I got the format of the entries wrong.

On Linux you can enter the password on the command line

```
mount -t cifs -o  username=t0b1,password=$pw //server.local/shared/ /media/shared
```
 and this works OK

I don't think FreeBSD has such an option though.

I'll see if logging reveals anything.


----------



## aragats (Feb 11, 2018)

balanga said:


> I use either /etc/nsmbrc or ~/.nsmbrc


I hope this is a typo: /etc/nsmbrc. What do you have in your /etc/fstab and /etc/nsmb.conf?
I already reported in another thread what works without problems here.


----------



## balanga (Feb 11, 2018)

aragats said:


> I hope this is a typo: /etc/nsmbrc. What do you have in your /etc/fstab and /etc/nsmb.conf?
> I already reported in another thread what works without problems here.



Apologies for the typo... I just checked your other post and have tried to follow your settings precisely. I still got an authentication error but will check it again a few times just in case there are any typos.

Just out of interest, do know what your Synology Linux is based on? I'm trying to install Midnight Commander on my GoFlexHome, but can't get my head around it, although I did manage it several years ago on a previous device.


----------



## aragats (Feb 13, 2018)

balanga said:


> Just out of interest, do know what your Synology Linux is based on?


That's a good question, but I don't know. They use their own kernel and the userland is not Debian based.


balanga said:


> I'm trying to install Midnight Commander on my GoFlexHome, but can't get my head around it


You can try to cross-build it in a Linux box. Also, e.g. Synology switched to arm64 hardware (the one I have) maybe GoFlexHome did as well, and you'll need the corresponding toolchain.


----------



## balanga (Feb 13, 2018)

`uname -a`

```
Linux axentraserver.myserver.seagateshare.com 2.6.22.18 #16 Thu Jun 17 01:37:53 EDT 2010 armv5tejl armv5tejl armv5tejl GNU/Linux
```

Not sure how to tell which flavour of Linux it's based on... Maybe something in the filesystem would tell me.

I did get mc installed previously but downloading the app plus all the dependencies from here but I didn't take any notes and can't figure it out now . I got stuck finding the correct glibc.
 Unfortunately there is no pkg manager.

GoFlexHome is old technology and am not sure if it is marketed any more, but I still aim to have FreeBSD running on it


----------

